# Blind cockapoo doing agility



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i found this on you tube, i found it very interesting. 
just goes to show you can teach any dog anything. 
March 09
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pL80WOrDKrQ


may 09
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wApzSfMLBQ


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Wow what an improvement from March to May! That takes quite some talent for both the dog and the trainer. You're right. You can teach any dog to do anything. That dog couldn't see and walked up the ramps with very little problem.


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

Just spotted these videos, it's so true, blindness doesn't need to hold a dog back.. I need to learn how to post videos of Bobby.. He is also trained with hand held bells.. Walks confidently.. Even runs at speed through the field I take him to.. At the moment it has really long grass and he is hilarious running through it.. When I shout for him he finds his way through the long grass to the little path and follows me round. When walking on lead, if I say 'careful' he slows right down and waits for next instruction.. I know im biased lol, but I think he's amazing...


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

Dave said:


> Wow what an improvement from March to May! That takes quite some talent for both the dog and the trainer. You're right. You can teach any dog to do anything. That dog couldn't see and walked up the ramps with very little problem.


Just noticed you are from New Jersey Dave, my daughter there just now doing Camp America.. She was there last year too at a special needs camp and loved it so much hat she went back to same camp X


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Elaine, I'd love to see some video of Bobby. I'm sure he'll be an inspiration to us all .


----------

